

New York City Employers Can No Longer Ask If You’re Unemployed - rm999
http://observer.com/2013/01/new-york-city-employers-can-no-longer-ask-if-youre-unemployed/

======
rm999
According to the article, Bloomberg has promised to veto the legislation.

